

I Am Proposing “Refactor Fridays” - mschoebel
http://geekregator.com/2015-01-09-refactor_fridays.html

======
jkmcf
I've proposed this at a number of companies the last few years. No one has
seemed interested. Could be me.

~~~
nextw33k
The problem with refactoring is the cost. Its rewriting code to no client
perceivable benefit. The retesting, the inevitable new bug introduced during
deployment.

As developers I think we need to assume the cost of refactoring and factor
that into time estimates for our work. What the author is in effect saying is
that we should factor 20% extra into our estimates for rewriting code. Which
is fair, I just don't see a need to specify a day for it. Just put it in your
project plan.

